# To Be Honest....



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest... I live in a constant state of confusion. It is part of my existence, my gestalt and my weltanschauung (way of being). There are some things that I think I know, but truth be told, they are ultimately beliefs and opinion, because I don't know that I know anything for sure.

To be honest...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

*To be honest...*

I clicked on "1 tip of a flat belly" and they didn't offer "1 weird old tip." They just wanted to take my money to read about exercise and dieting.

To be honest...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> *To be honest...*
> 
> I clicked on "1 tip of a flat belly" and they didn't offer "1 weird old tip." They just wanted to take my money to read about exercise and dieting.
> 
> To be honest...


:lmao: :clap:


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Woot! Interesting thread topic/challenge Screature.:clap: 

*To be honest...
*
I wonder if there are any ehMacians who elaborately represent themselves to be something vastly different than they actually are. For example, Macfury or FeXL and/or SINC could be highly articulate tween girls. 

I could be an 80 something year old man, living in Nigeria popping into ehMac between phishing sessions....after all, look at my avatar! 

..but I am not...

To be honest...


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

To be honest, I am by turns entertained, repulsed, and humbled by this place we call Ehmac.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

To be honest: I'm starting to prefer whiskey to beer...I'm beginning to wonder if beer is a "gateway" drink. Tastes great, less filling. Honest.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest... Even though I am a true Canadian, 7th generation born in the same county in Nova Scotia, I really, really hate winter.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

kps said:


> To be honest: I'm starting to prefer whiskey to beer...I'm beginning to wonder if beer is a "gateway" drink. Tastes great, less filling. Honest.


+1 Blends, Single Malts, Bourbon... love 'em all. Yum.


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

To be honest, I find more and more people are using cynicism as a substitute for intelligence and it really saddens me that we've become so good at pointing out problems and seeing the worst in everything all in some attempt to show that we can't be outsmarted and no one has pulled the wool over our eyes.

Wait, is that cynical?


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

To be honest, I long for the days when shows/movies were truly entertaining because they were clever. I think a lot of today's entertainment spends too much time on in-jokes, cultural references, or writing love-letters to their youth rather than trying to make something truly funny, original, or interesting.

And most (if not all) won't stand the test of time. The ironic part is that I love it, regardless, because I get it.


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

To be honest, whenever things are starting to go really well, I have a hard time enjoying it for fear that something is about to go wrong.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

To be honest, I'm really starting to dislike all the honesty going on in this thread. Honest.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest... being honest, especially to ones self, takes a lot of work.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

ehMax said:


> To be honest, whenever things are starting to go really well, I have a hard time enjoying it for fear that something is about to go wrong.


+1. Excellent expression of what has become my life's philosophy.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

ehMax said:


> To be honest, whenever things are starting to go really well, I have a hard time enjoying it for fear that something is about to go wrong.


I think Conan would agree. :heybaby:


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> To be honest... being honest, especially to ones self, takes a lot of work.


Amen, brother screature. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## The G3 Man (Oct 7, 2008)

To be honest: im not too impressed with apple as of late. Bad CS experience, shoddy laptop, crap service.


----------



## hayesk (Mar 5, 2000)

MannyP Design said:


> To be honest, I long for the days when shows/movies were truly entertaining because they were clever. I think a lot of today's entertainment spends too much time on in-jokes, cultural references, or writing love-letters to their youth rather than trying to make something truly funny, original, or interesting.
> 
> And most (if not all) won't stand the test of time. The ironic part is that I love it, regardless, because I get it.


This brings me to my "To be honest"
"The days when shows/movies were truly entertaining" produced a lot of garbage too. The garbage just never stood the test of time. Just go watch a few episodes of Mystery Science Theatre 3000 to see a few samples.

To be honest... the good ole' days were not really that good. The bad stuff was just swept under the rug instead of aired on 24 hour news channels.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

The G3 Man said:


> To be honest: im not too impressed with apple as of late. Bad CS experience, shoddy laptop, crap service.


G3 Man, that is not honesty ............ that is heresy. As it is written in the Book of Jobs, "A person who holds controversial opinions, especially one who publicly dissents from the officially accepted dogma of the array of Apple products, shall be deemed a heretic." 

You do know what is done to heretics, I trust?????

Seriously, in all honesty, I have had good experiences with the Apple products I have purchased, just not too wild about Apple Canada's insistence that I live in Europe and not Canada, because of my province of Newfoundland and Labrador (NL).


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

ehMax said:


> To be honest, whenever things are starting to go really well, I have a hard time enjoying it for fear that something is about to go wrong.


As Satchel Paige once said, "Don't look back .......... something may be gaining on you." 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

To be honest, sometimes I find it really hard not to say something negative when I'm always preaching 'positive reinforcement'. Sometimes it takes a lot of willpower to type nothing. To be honest.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

ehMax said:


> To be honest, whenever things are starting to go really well, I have a hard time enjoying it for fear that something is about to go wrong.


Wow, someone else who feels the way I do!

To be honest, I am not sure that EhMax is not my doppelganger! To be honest.


----------



## MannyP Design (Jun 8, 2000)

hayesk said:


> This brings me to my "To be honest"
> "The days when shows/movies were truly entertaining" produced a lot of garbage too. The garbage just never stood the test of time. Just go watch a few episodes of Mystery Science Theatre 3000 to see a few samples.
> 
> To be honest... the good ole' days were not really that good. The bad stuff was just swept under the rug instead of aired on 24 hour news channels.


I didn't say the the good ol' days were free of stinkers. I'm quite familiar with MST3K--in fact I have almost every episode ever made on DVD--including shows from KTMA.

But you _do_ know the reason why MST3K focused mainly on old movies, right? Because it was easier and cheaper to secure rights—a lot of them were public domain.  Besides, the premise of the show was to show bad movies... it's not exactly an accurate way to gauge quality of writing from different generations.

But a lot of those movies were classics _because_ they were bad. And they didn't need to resort to pop-culture references.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest.... I think every opinion we hold is both right and wrong at the same time.

To be honest...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

To be honest, sometimes when I read a word several times repeatedly, the word looks really funny to me and I almost can't pronounce it...

To be honest, to be honest, to be honest, honest, honest, honest, honest.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

ehMax said:


> To be honest, whenever things are starting to go really well, I have a hard time enjoying it for fear that something is about to go wrong.


It saddens me that so many of you fine people identify with this statement. This is not a criticism; I just wish you all could totally immerse yourselves in the happiness of a moment. Life's too short to spend it waiting for the other shoe.

"Thus, though we cannot make our sun
Stand still, yet we will make him run."
- Marvell


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ooops... delete


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

ehMax said:


> To be honest, sometimes when I read a word several times repeatedly, the word looks really funny to me and I almost can't pronounce it...
> 
> To be honest, to be honest, to be honest, honest, honest, honest, honest.


To be honest,,, the same thing happens to me when I say a word over and over again... it ceases to have any meaning and becomes non-nonsensical and becomes just sound.

To be honest...


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

Kazak said:


> It saddens me that so many of you fine people identify with this statement. This is not a criticism; I just wish you all could totally immerse yourselves in the happiness of a moment. Life's too short to spend it waiting for the other shoe.
> 
> "Thus, though we cannot make our sun
> Stand still, yet we will make him run."
> - Marvell


To be honest, I think my feelings regarding this are best expressed in the lyrics of a song by John Mayer. Which is funny, because it has the word honest in it, is by someone named John, which is also my name, and because hist last name is Mayer and I'm the Mayor. Honestly. 

"No I'm not color blind
I know the world is black and white
Try to keep an open mind but...
I just can't sleep on this tonight
Stop this train I want to get off and go home again
I can't take the speed it's moving in
I know I can't
But honestly won't someone stop this train

Don't know how else to say it, don't want to see my parents go
One generation's length away
From fighting life out on my own

Stop this train
I want to get off and go home again
I can't take the speed it's moving in
I know I can't but honestly won't someone stop this train

So scared of getting older
I'm only good at being young
So I play the numbers game to find away to say that life has just begun
Had a talk with my old man
Said help me understand
He said turn 68, you'll renegotiate
Don't stop this train
Don't for a minute change the place you're in
Don't think I couldn't ever understand
I tried my hand
John, honestly we'll never stop this train

See once in a while when it's good
It'll feel like it should
And they're all still around
And you're still safe and sound
And you don't miss a thing
'til you cry when you're driving away in the dark.

Singing stop this train I want to get off and go home again
I can't take this speed it's moving in
I know I can't
Cause now I see I'll never stop this train"





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Kazak said:


> It saddens me that so many of you fine people identify with this statement. This is not a criticism; I just wish you all could totally immerse yourselves in the happiness of a moment. Life's too short to spend it waiting for the other shoe.
> 
> "Thus, though we cannot make our sun
> Stand still, yet we will make him run."
> - Marvell


To be honest... I think this moment is all we have/can be sure of... But it is natural to hope for/dread the future.

To be honest....


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

ehMax said:


> To be honest, I think my feelings regarding this are best expressed in the lyrics of a song by John Mayer. Which is funny, because it has the word honest in it, is by someone named John, which is also my name, and because hist last name is Mayer and I'm the Mayor. Honestly.
> 
> "No I'm not color blind
> I know the world is black and white
> ...


Excellent song ehMax and I can sometimes relate.

Your video link didn't work though. Do you need some tips from the crew? 
Let us know. 
Honestly!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

To be honest, I see little point in this thread, but that's just me, honest.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

SINC said:


> To be honest, I see little point in this thread, but that's just me, honest.


This is what some people say about The Shang thread ........... but we know better, don't we??? Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> To be honest, I see little point in this thread, but that's just me, honest.


To be honest... This doesn't surprise me SINC as I think you strive to be honest most of the time... but sometimes, I think, some of us need to be offered the opportunity to be honest without the threat of repercussion of criticism to be truly honest.

To be honest...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> To be honest... This doesn't surprise me SINC as I think you strive to be honest most of the time... but sometimes, I think, some of us need to be offered the opportunity to be honest without the repercussion of criticism to be truly honest.
> 
> To be honest...


That's fair enough, but then I wouldn't be being honest, would I?

Is that not the purpose of the thread?


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

To be honest, beer is not just for breakfast anymore. To be honest,


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> That's fair enough, but then I wouldn't be being honest, would I?
> 
> Is that not the purpose of the thread?


You're only being honest... I would expect nothing less.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

rgray said:


> To be honest, beer is not just for breakfast anymore. To be honest,


To be honest... :lmao: :lmao: :lmao:


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

rgray said:


> To be honest, beer is not just for breakfast anymore. To be honest,


To be honest, everyone should believe in something. I believe I'll have another beer, to be honest.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> To be honest, everyone should believe in something. I believe I'll have another beer, to be honest.


To be honest I have already had a couple.. Have one on me... 

Without beliefs what are we...? 

To be honest...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

screature said:


> Without beliefs what are we...?
> 
> To be honest...


Outta beer?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> Outta beer?


To be honest... How did you guess? 

To be honest...


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

To be honest I totally wish I did not have to go to bed at 10:30 to wake up at 6:30. 

I feel like I am 10 years old again.

To be honest...


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

To be honest, if it's beer, I'm on it! Honest!


----------



## ehMax (Feb 17, 2000)

To be honest, I swear a lot.


----------



## chasMac (Jul 29, 2008)

To be honest, I'm doing this to increase my thread count.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

To be honest, I wish I was as cool as Gordon Ramsay.

The guy gets to tell people, "oi mate, this isn't about your bollocks and the size of your cock" on TV.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

^^^ :lmao: :clap:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest... Thankfully I can choose my friends, as I was born with my family.

To be honest....


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

chasMac said:


> To be honest, I'm doing this to increase my thread count.


To be honest, I think you're doing it to increase your "post" count. You're already in this "thread". To be honest.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Maybe he was "three sheets to the wind" and actually _was_ hoping to increase his thread count.

A patch of linen humour, there.


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

To be honest - I am wondering why I am even on this forum, since I am not knowledgeable enough to contribute or help anyone; and only keep "taking" instead of "giving". To be honest


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

To be honest, I'm going back to be. Honest.


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

tilt said:


> To be honest - I am wondering why I am even on this forum, since I am not knowledgeable enough to contribute or help anyone; and only keep "taking" instead of "giving". To be honest


To be honest, as long as no one expects anything in return, keeping taking! beejacon


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest... When I am ready to be "engaged" with someone on ehMac, I am slightly disappointed when there is nothing new to respond to.

To be honest...


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

To be honest. All this "honesty" is beginning to creep me out....


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

rgray said:


> To be honest. All this "honesty" is beginning to creep me out....


As it says in the Bible, rgray, "It is easier for a camel to creep about needles scattered on the ground, than it is for a rich man to ride a camel while holding a candle." It's in the Bible ............. somewhere ............... honestly ............ I think it is there .......... somewhere ............... in some bible. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## rgray (Feb 15, 2005)

Dr.G. said:


> As it says in the Bible, rgray, "It is easier for a camel to creep about needles scattered on the ground, than it is for a rich man to ride a camel while holding a candle." It's in the Bible ............. somewhere ............... honestly ............ I think it is there .......... somewhere ............... in some bible. Paix, mon ami.


Hmmmmm.... Can I get a puff of whatever it is you're smoking?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

rgray said:


> To be honest. All this "honesty" is beginning to creep me out....


To be honest... It doesn't surprise me. I often feel feel that we live in an existence where we aren't use to letting our true feelings/thoughts show. Sometimes with the people that I am the closest to and when I do not fear repercussion I do... But at times I don't "rock the boat".

To be honest...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

rgray said:


> Hmmmmm.... Can I get a puff of whatever it is you're smoking?


I don't smoke anything these days, rgray. Of course, when I was at the Univ. of Georgia ............. on those hot summer nights ................ I did partake in what they called "Sweet Georgia Brown".


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest... My work (what pays the bills and mortgage) is not my passion. 
I wish it was.

To be honest...


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Do you have multiple passions? Perhaps one of them could become your work. Each of my three careers has been a passion, albeit in varying intensities.

Do you at least have time to pursue your passion when you're not at work?


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Kazak said:


> Do you have multiple passions? Perhaps one of them could become your work. Each of my three careers has been a passion, albeit in varying intensities.


To be honest.. If I could live to be a thousand years old and have the intelligence and gifts to be be able to do everything that interests me, I'm not sure it would be enough.

To be honest...



Kazak said:


> Do you at least have time to pursue your passion when you're not at work?


To be honest... At times my work does have a component of my passion in it, so it isn't all bad... and at times I do have the time, but not the facilities so I do what I can to keep me being creative even if it isn't my first true love.

To be honest...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest... Sometimes knowing that others feel/think the same way as you do is comforting/reassuring.

To be honest...


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

To be honest, I quit the work that had a component of my passion to it because it sucked away the enjoyment.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> To be honest... My work (what pays the bills and mortgage) is not my passion.
> I wish it was.
> 
> To be honest...





screature said:


> To be honest.. If I could live to be a thousand years old and have the intelligence and gifts to be be able to do everything that interests me, I'm not sure it would be enough.
> 
> To be honest...
> 
> ...





Sonal said:


> To be honest, I quit the work that had a component of my passion to it because it sucked away the enjoyment.


In all honesty, the day I lose the passion to teach is the day I retire. There are too many teachers out there that are having the passion to teach drained dry from their spirits ............. along with some teachers who are there just for the paycheck. As I tell my students ........... in all sincerity and honesty, "Effective teachers burn out, and ineffective teachers rust out."


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> To be honest, I quit the work that had a component of my passion to it because it sucked away the enjoyment.


To be honest... Trying to make a living at my passion effectively did the same thing to me. But it still doesn't mean that I don't wish it was different.

To be honest...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> To be honest... My work (what pays the bills and mortgage) is not my passion.
> I wish it was.
> 
> To be honest...


To be honest, these days, it is good to see an honest person like yourself, screature. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> To be honest, these days, it is good to see an honest person like yourself, screature. Paix, mon ami.


To be honest... I very much appreciate that Dr.G...

Paix à vous mon ami.

To be honest...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> To be honest... I very much appreciate that Dr.G...
> 
> Paix à vous mon ami.
> 
> To be honest...


Thank you for the compliment, screature ............ and your honesty.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest... When I look at my past, I have been mean to people both inadvertently and on purpose.

To be honest...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> To be honest... When I look at my past, I have been mean to people both inadvertently and on purpose.
> 
> To be honest...


So, be honest with yourself and to these people and make amends. Bon chance, mon ami.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> So, be honest with yourself and to these people and make amends. Bon chance, mon ami.


To be honest... It would be impossible to make amends with everyone that I was inadvertently/intentionally mean to as I would have no way of contacting them (they were essentially strangers).

With those that I have the opportunity to make amends with either I have thought about it on many occasions, I already have, or I have no interest in doing so.

To be honest...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> To be honest... It would be impossible to make amends with everyone that I was inadvertently/intentionally mean to as I would have no way of contacting them (they were essentially strangers).
> 
> With those that I have the opportunity to make amends with either I have thought about it on many occasions, I already have, or I have no interest in doing so.
> 
> To be honest...


Well, in all honesty, you have a chance to make amends by being nice to strangers. That should even out your account and you will be able to start off with a clean slate.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Dr.G. said:


> Well, in all honesty, you have a chance to make amends by being nice to strangers. That should even out your account and you will be able to start off with a clean slate.


To be honest... I think that is perhaps part of the reason why as I have become older I try to be nicer to everyone I meet and also upon subsequent meetings. Especially, if I wasn't drawn to them all that much based on first impressions. I am far from being perfect in this regard... but I keep on trying.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> To be honest... I think that is perhaps part of the reason why as I have become older I try to be nicer to everyone I meet and also upon subsequently meetings. Especially, if I wasn't drawn to them all that much based on first impressions. I am far from being perfect in this regard... but I keep on trying.


"Honesty is the best policy", screature. "To thine own self be true." Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest... I think poetry is an under appreciated art form.

To be honest...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> To be honest... I think poetry is an under appreciated art form.
> 
> To be honest...


I strongly agree, and feel that poetry should be taught to children in the primary grades in an authentic manner, with them writing poetry as well as reading poetry. Then, they might have an honest appreciation of this genre later in life.

That is my honest opinion.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest... Like Woody Allen, I strongly believe in the power of distraction. 

To be honest...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest... Being honest isn't very popular.

To be honest....


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

screature said:


> To be honest... Being honest isn't very popular.
> 
> To be honest....


This is more critical of popularity than honesty. Dr. G's advice (while channeling Polonius) is best.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Kazak said:


> This is more critical of popularity than honesty. Dr. G's advice (while channeling Polonius) is best.


To be honest... This is a more literately knowledgeable response than I have knowledge to respond to in an educated manner. However, I think I understand where you are coming from and if correct I would agree.

But more specifically I was referring to the general lack of response to this particular thread. 

To be honest...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Kazak said:


> This is more critical of popularity than honesty. Dr. G's advice (while channeling Polonius) is best.


True. If we are true to ourselves, we can best be true to the desires/wishes of others ............ without giving up our own sense of self-respect/worth.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

screature, in the time I've been here, I've seen a lot of very good threads run their course and sink to the nether pages of ehMacland, never to be seen again (unless someone bumps them, which, to be honest, really irks some people--but not me). With the exception of the mighty Shang, this is largely a transient place. I can see this thread means a lot to you; your posts have been honest and personal. Check the "Views" column: even if there aren't many people posting, there are still lots of people reading. To be honest, I think you should bump this thread whenever you feel the need.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Kazak said:


> screature, in the time I've been here, I've seen a lot of very good threads run their course and sink to the nether pages of ehMacland, never to be seen again (unless someone bumps them, which, to be honest, really irks some people--but not me). With the exception of the mighty Shang, this is largely a transient place. I can see this thread means a lot to you; your posts have been honest and personal. Check the "Views" column: even if there aren't many people posting, there are still lots of people reading. To be honest, I think you should bump this thread whenever you feel the need.


To be honest... Thank you so much Kazak... Truley. 

That is what these last couple of post have been... a bump...  While at the same time saying something that I believe, regardless of the context of this thread.

I believe it is often most difficult to be honest with those who are closest to us and at times easier to honest with strangers.

To be honest...


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

To be honest.... I find total honesty refreshing and exceedingly rare. Sometimes it's shocking, but if not intended to be cruel, still appreciated. 

To be honest...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest... I haven't always done "the right thing". Partly because at a particular point in time I didn't know what the right thing was... and partly because even if I did at the time, self interest intervened. 

To be honest....


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

KC4 said:


> To be honest.... I find total honesty refreshing and exceedingly rare. *Sometimes it's shocking, but if not intended to be cruel, still appreciated.*
> 
> To be honest...


To be honest... Sometimes I think people say "they are only being honest" as way to "cover up"/account for being mean. By way of which I mean to say I completely agree with you.

To be honest....


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest...

I don't know that being honest is "always the best policy".

Sometimes being honest (expressing the way you truly feel or think) can ultimately be detrimental to your own situation and or serve no greater purpose than to make yourself feel (even momentarily) better to the detriment of others.

To be honest...


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

To be honest, I came up with the following expression and wish it had caught on: honesty is like a hammer; you can use it to build or destroy.

To be honest.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

Sonal said:


> To be honest, I came up with the following expression and wish it had caught on: honesty is like a hammer; you can use it to build or destroy.
> 
> To be honest.


That's a great expression, Sonal ........... honestly. Paix, mon amie.


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

"With the exception of the mighty Shang, this is largely a transient place." In all honesty, I never thought that The Shang thread would go for as long as it has when I started in over 6 1/2 years ago. Just goes to show you that just like fine wine, quality comes with age. Paix, mon ami.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Sonal said:


> To be honest, I came up with the following expression and wish it had caught on: honesty is like a hammer; you can use it to build or destroy.
> 
> To be honest.


To be honest...

IMHO that is Oh so true... And a great saying... and I will help to make it "catch on". 

To be honest...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest...

Love "is a many splendid" and complicated thing.

To be honst...


----------



## titans88 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sonal said:


> To be honest, I find more and more people are using cynicism as a substitute for intelligence and it really saddens me that we've become so good at pointing out problems and seeing the worst in everything all in some attempt to show that we can't be outsmarted and no one has pulled the wool over our eyes.
> 
> Wait, is that cynical?


To be honest, i'm guilty of using cynicism for a cheap laugh, and i'm often ashamed. Honest


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest...

This is both a question and a confession. Have you achieved/become everything that you hoped you would/be by this point in your life?.... I know I haven't/am not. 

To be honest...


----------



## MLeh (Dec 23, 2005)

screature said:


> To be honest...
> 
> This is both a question and a confession. Have you achieved/become everything that you hoped you would/be by this point in your life?.... I know I haven't/am not.
> 
> To be honest...


To be honest, I've never had any ambition in life other than to leave the place a little bit better than I found it. We'll see at the final tally if I've actually succeeded.

Never had any burning ambitions for fame, fortune or any of those other trappings of modern day success. I'm quite happy just working away quietly in the background.

So, honestly: I'm very happy with where I am, what I've done, who I am ...

To be honest ...


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

screature said:


> To be honest...
> 
> This is both a question and a confession. Have you achieved/become everything that you hoped you would/be by this point in your life?.... I know I haven't/am not.
> 
> To be honest...


The short answer: no.

The long answer: No one has been a bigger disappointment in my life than I have. However, I wouldn't want anyone else to have that distinction. 

That said, I have achieved things and become things that I never anticipated achieving/becoming. The late, great Kurt Vonnegut said it best:

"Peculiar travel suggestions are dancing lessons from God."


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

screature said:


> To be honest...
> 
> This is both a question and a confession. Have you achieved/become everything that you hoped you would/be by this point in your life?.... I know I haven't/am not.
> 
> To be honest...


To be honest, I was a pretty hopeless kid and consequently, I had no dreams for myself beyond having my own apartment and a cat. Having achieved both of these, the world is my oyster.

To be honest.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

To be honest, you'll want to keep the oyster away from the cat.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Interesting question Screature,

My life has been a stream of constant adaptations and changes. So far, I’ve ricocheted off of or collided with obstacles, hung up in eddies, hid in the weeds, swam with and against the current, kamikazied over falls and have been swept in some surprising directions.

I am at an unexpected place. This isn’t where I originally dreamed or hoped I’d be but it’s not better or worse, just different.

I’m satisfied with what I have achieved/become only because I know I’m not finished yet. I’ll be done when I’m floating. As long as I keep swimming to the end, I’ll be happy.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

KC4 said:


> My life has been a stream of constant adaptations and changes.


Mine too.

To be honest I've lost and continue to lose far too many friends and family. No, they haven't disowned me. They've died.

In 1959 my uncle died in bed. He was a Korean war vet and 36 years of age and I cried. It really hurt.

In 1966 a 22 year old friend shot himself in a jealous rage over his new wife and I cried. It really hurt.

In 1967, my paternal grandfather (and best friend) died of cancer and I cried. It really hurt.

In 1970, my 13 year long curling team buddy died in a highway crash, driving his vintage 58 Impala 348 cubic inch big block convertible and I cried. It really hurt.

In 1976, right after the birth of our last son, the godfather of our first son drowned in a boating accident and I cried. It really hurt.

In 1981, my Mom passed at only 61 of a heart attack and I cried. It really hurt.

In 1987 my business partner died in a plane crash at age 42 and I cried. It really hurt.

In 1988 my father died of cancer and I cried. It really hurt.

In 1995 my boss and mentor died of cancer and I cried. It really hurt.

In 2002 two of my best friends (and brothers) died in a single car accident and I cried. It really hurt.

In 2004, my eldest son's best friend, a guitar player superb and like a son to me, shot himself and I cried. It really hurt.

In 2007 my newly married 27 year old nephew was electrocuted and died in a farm accident and I cried. It really hurt.

Last year my 30 year long camping buddy and very best friend died of lung disease and I cried. It really hurt.

Honest, it really hurts.


----------



## spiffychristian (Mar 17, 2008)

To be honest, I never realized that not one single person ever knows what one is going through.

I have felt feelings of happiness, sadness, anger, humour, and sympathy. 

Today I have been inspired.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

SINC said:


> Mine too.
> 
> To be honest I've lost and continue to lose far too many friends and family. No, they haven't disowned me. They've died.
> 
> ...


To be honest....

I know where you are coming from, in terms of experiencing a lot of death in my life, albeit a lot of my experience of death came early to me in life when I was too young to appreciate it or truly suffer from it. When I was in Grade 6 I missed 44 days of school, most of them because of having to go to family funerals....

When you are young, death and suffering is a mystery to be imagined... a strange thing for a child to mull over in their mind... lying in bed at night trying to imagine what nothing is like...

But when loss occurs later on in life and one can fully understand and feel the pain, it is so much worse...

I lost my Mom when she was 68 and my Dad at 71... My Mom had been sick for 3 years, much of which I spent at her bedside in hospital and as much tending to her at home (I moved home to help my Dad tend to her). When she died it was as much a blessing as it was tragic. She had said to me many times "I only wish I could die." None-the-less it really hurt.

I stayed with my Dad after my Mom died, he was a great roommate and I was single. We had many wonderful times together, especially playing pool which became at least a bi-weekly outing for us. During this time I met my wife to be and she spent much time at my father's house. She fell in love with him as we fell in love with each other. We spent many, many good times together over the next 2 and half years. 

Eventually, Nicki and I decided to buy our own home and I moved out from my Dad's home but we were only 1/2 hour away so we still saw each other, but not as much. My Dad was of course happy for us but sad for himself in the same way that we were happy for ourselves but sad for my Dad. That was in October. The following June my Dad, who had another roommate by this time, while making a repair to his bed, had a massive stroke, thankfully his roommate was home and able to call for an ambulance.

We got home late that evening and only received the news from a voice mail... we went straight to the hospital and my Dad was still conscious and in no particular pain. When no one else was by his bed he said to me "I am not going to make it." Of course I tried to express some comforting words as much as for my own hope as for his benefit that with today's technology he would be fine. He turned away from me and closed his eyes. 

We stayed for several hours and eventually the hospital staff told us to go home and they would call if there was any change.

We got home and for a couple of hours heard nothing. Then the phone rang and it was the hospital saying they couldn't wake my Dad and said we should come right away.

When we got there they showed us his latest CAT scans and told us that his stroke was now massive and there was nothing they could do for him and asked if they should stop life support. 

My Dad loved life and living it and had always said that when his time came he didn't want any extraordinary means to keep him alive so off course we said yes.

We stayed with him until the end which way seven hours later. He had his stroke at 6PM and died at 6AM. It really hurt, but for my Dad, faced with even at the best of odds being an invalid, it was a blessing and he died the way he would have wanted.

To be honest...


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

screature said:


> To be honest...
> 
> This is both a question and a confession. Have you achieved/become everything that you hoped you would/be by this point in your life?.... I know I haven't/am not.
> 
> To be honest...


Yes I had, in 1995. But then something happened. To be honest, I started hoping to be more; and I m nowhere near achieving that yet.

Cheers


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest...

When I was young and fit, at times I felt like I owned the world... Now more and more as I get older, I feel like the world owns me.

To be honest...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

tilt said:


> Yes I had, in 1995. But then something happened. To be honest, I started hoping to be more; and I m nowhere near achieving that yet.
> 
> Cheers


To be honest..

That is a very interesting response tilt. If you would be so kind as to share... what happened in 1995 and what had led you to feel fulfilled prior to 1995?

To be honest...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest...

Sometimes I think if you are prepared to say something to one person you should be prepared to defend it to everyone.

To be honest...


----------



## Dr.G. (Aug 4, 2001)

screature said:


> To be honest...
> 
> Sometimes I think if you are prepared to say something to one person you should be prepared to defend it to everyone.
> 
> To be honest...


Amen, Brother screature. Amen. 

To be honest, I was really moved by your post #105, especially since I went through something similar with my mom. 

Paix, mon ami.


----------



## RatsOnMacAttack (Mar 5, 2005)

To be honest:

For as much as I might get stressed about my job, all the unhappy customers complaining, blaming me, making me feel responsible for their computers crashing/drives failing, I really like my job. I get decent pay for doing what I love, being surrounded by disassembled Macs. Plus I got a good offer from my boss to buy shares in the company. To be honest, it could be alot worse.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

To be honest, being surrounded by disassembled Macs sounds like something I could do for awhile. 

To be really honest, it also sounds like my spare room.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest....

A question. How can it be that if a sin in thought is a sin in deed, actions speak louder than words?


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

As government exam keys state, "answers will vary." To be honest, the difference between thought and action is critical to me. If I'm answerable to society for my thoughts, then "nails go here." I am comfortable being judged on my actions; my thoughts are my business, and no one else's.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest...

Some would say that to have no "evil" thoughts is virtuous... IMHO it is virtuous to behave virtuously despite having "evil" thoughts.

To be honest....


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

That's a big 10-4, good buddy.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest...

Sometimes I wonder why some people so easily accept the abstract in music and seem to have a difficult time accepting it in the visual realm. 

To be honest...


----------



## ryerman (Mar 26, 2008)

To be honest...

I've often wondered how many people in the world have done the exact same movement/action or thunk the same thought at the exact same time as me.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

To be honest...

I think not many.


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

ryerman said:


> To be honest...
> 
> I've often wondered how many people in the world have done the exact same movement/action or thunk the same thought at the exact same time as me.





SINC said:


> To be honest...
> 
> I think not many.


It's the "monkeys at typewriters" thang. In this case, given billions of people, is it conceivable that anyone could act or think in a genuinely original manner? (as me and twelve other people click "Submit" simultaneously)

To be honest, I have often wondered that if soul-mates are real, how many do each of us have? And if we have more than one, what happens if we know two at the same time?


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

screature said:


> To be honest..
> 
> That is a very interesting response tilt. If you would be so kind as to share... what happened in 1995 and what had led you to feel fulfilled prior to 1995?
> 
> To be honest...


Apologies for the inordinate delay in responding, screature. This thread fell off my radar and I completely forgot about it until I happened upon it again today by chance.

When I was at the beginning of my career I had a very specific list of ambitions - that I needed to hold certain corporate designations and that I needed to get out of India, specifically to the US (don't ask, this was Nirvana when I was growing up).

By 1995 I had achieved all of those. I felt I had nothing more to aim for since everything I ever wanted (albeit, very little, in hindsight), I had received.

But then, I started thinking (bad habit) and then my stupid heart decided to start thinking about what the **** I was doing here, why am I here, what's the purpose of my being born at all and the answer to what the meaning of life was etc. (and 42's not the answer).

All I knew was, I was here, I was alive, and as long as I am alive I need to eat, I need a roof over my head, and to facilitate all of that I needed income which meant I needed to hold on to a job which meant I needed to say "Yes Sir Yes Sir, three bags full" instead of "Were you born an idiot or did it take a of practice for you to become one"

All I want to do is to be able to afford to retire. I have not achieved that, and I don't think I ever will.

Yeah, as far as the other supposedly good things like love, family, companionship, support, health etc., I have always had them in all my 48 years of existence. I guess that's the reason I am going after shallow goals.

Don't get me wrong, I have been through the death of loved ones, divorce, being broke in a strange country with no family or friend or credit-history, etc. These things always seemed huge and insurmountable and suicide-worthy (at least to me) at the moment, but now seem trivial. I mean, I got through all of them and I am still standing (to borrow from Elton John).

I think, when I was being created, and being given a choice between being very smart or very lucky, I must have chosen "lucky". 

To be honest!

Cheers


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

To be honest, tilt, I think it is human nature to replace an achieved goal with a new one. And as Socrates pointed out, life is not worth living unless you've wondered why you are here, what your purpose is, and what the meaning of life is (answers are optional; questions are not). Also, you shouldn't sell yourself short: anyone who has achieved his first round of goals by the age of 33 has at least as much brains as luck.

The beauty of shallow goals is that to fail to achieve them is to lose nothing.

It's unreasonable to expect a young person to even know what his/her "deep" goals should be. I unearthed a very important goal at 38, the value of which had never occurred to me before.

A lot can change in 17 years. Just roll your life back that far to see what I mean. Resigning yourself now to things that are just as far ahead denies the change that you can enact, and the change that is headed your way regardless.

Keep setting new goals, and keep looking for answers. Ultimately, it's the search that matters.

Honestly.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest...

I have been inspired by many, many people and things in my life. But I have to ask, who have I inspired? I was once a teacher, I have been a boss, I am an "artist", (but never made a living from it... so am I really?), a graphic designer, a web developer, but most importantly, a husband, a brother, a son and a friend, so I hope a few. But I don't know for sure.

But I know this. I want to spend the rest of my life trying to inspire as many people as I can and this must begin with inspiring myself.

To be honest...


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

screature said:


> To be honest...
> 
> I have been inspired by many, many people and things in my life. But I have to ask, who have I inspired? I was once a teacher, I have been a boss, I am an "artist", (but never made a living from it... so am I really?), a graphic designer, a web developer, but most importantly, a husband, a bother, a son and a friend, so I hope a few. But I don't know for sure.
> 
> ...


To be honest, I do not believe that one has to make a living from being an artist to identify themselves as one. 

Building a snowman is a form of art. Most do not get paid to create it but are not the creators artists? The snowman has brought creative enjoyment, at least to the artist(s) that created him and perhaps to the onlookers that viewed him for as long as he lasted. I believe that many times the most beautiful art is that which does not last long. 

I too have been inspired by many and hope to do the same for others, especially those that really need inspiration. 

To be honest Screature, I do not think you are a bother. (Unless you are one of those types that talk really loudly on their cell phone in a restaurant....)


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

KC4 said:


> To be honest, I do not believe that one has to make a living from being an artist to identify themselves as one.
> 
> Building a snowman is a form of art. Most do not get paid to create it but are not the creators artists? The snowman has brought creative enjoyment, at least to the artist(s) that created him and perhaps to the onlookers that viewed him for as long as he lasted. I believe that many times the most beautiful art is that which does not last long.
> 
> ...


:lmao: :lmao: :lmao: I will fix that straight away... :clap:

_Edit:_ All better know.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

KC4 said:


> To be honest, *I do not believe that one has to make a living from being an artist to identify themselves as one. *
> 
> Building a snowman is a form of art. Most do not get paid to create it but are not the creators artists? The snowman has brought creative enjoyment, at least to the artist(s) that created him and perhaps to the onlookers that viewed him for as long as he lasted. I believe that many times the most beautiful art is that which does not last long.


To be honest... 

I truly, in my heart of heart's believe this as well... it is just that not everyone does, so at times, one can have self doubts. 

To be honest...


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

screature said:


> To be honest...
> 
> I truly, in my heart of heart's believe this as well... it is just that not everyone does, so at times, one can have self doubts.
> 
> To be honest...


thanks for this. i needed to hear it from someone else


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

jawknee said:


> thanks for this. i needed to hear it from someone else


To be honest...

I enjoyed _I was so Smart_...

to be honest.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Macfury said:


> To be honest...
> 
> I enjoyed _I was so Smart_...
> 
> to be honest.


+1
...and I really liked "They Said" too...but I want a better look at the finished work...TEASE!


----------



## whatiwant (Feb 21, 2008)

to be honest


Macfury said:


> To be honest...
> 
> I enjoyed _I was so Smart_...
> 
> to be honest.



thanks 



KC4 said:


> +1
> ...and I really liked "They Said" too...but I want a better look at the finished work...TEASE!


to be honest..
iphone 3Gs doesnt take the greatest photos of dark objects 

http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/4545124047_21bb5d1f9f.jpg
http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4550361719_4f5c7d1fb6.jpg

i appreciate the comments thanks!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> To be honest...
> 
> I enjoyed _I was so Smart_...
> 
> to be honest.


To be honest...

I don't know what this is reference to. Anyone care to fill me in? 

To be honest...


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

screature said:


> To be honest...
> 
> I don't know what this is reference to. Anyone care to fill me in?
> 
> To be honest...


To be honest, you need to click on the link in Jawknee's signature. Enjoy!


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

jawknee said:


> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4011/4545124047_21bb5d1f9f.jpg
> http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4032/4550361719_4f5c7d1fb6.jpg
> 
> i appreciate the comments thanks!


Very Cool! 
You're welcome! I look forward to seeing more in the future.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest...

I was just listening to music on my iPod Touch while outside in the scorching heat (33 C in the shade and overcast right now) and a song by Robbie Robertson came on from the album _*Storyville*_ called _*What About Now*_.

It was a bit of a hit for him and I have listened to it countless times, but a particular part of the lyrics struck me as very poignant, probably because I am getting older, in a way such that it was like I had never heard the lines before.

The lines are:
*
We grow up so slowly,
and grow old so fast.*

Anyone who is past 40 knows what Robbie is talking about... I just thought it so succinctly and eloquently expressed what to all those past a certain age know to be absolutely true.

To be honest...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest...

I think that a number of human males (and possibly females but I am not one so I cannot say for sure) have a fortress mentality. In other-words, whatever they can possess and defend/protect/dominate is theirs. Therein lies the nature of conflict... the result of, "what if what I want is "yours" and we can't both have the same thing at once", i.e.it is one of a kind and we aren't willing to share.

To be honest....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> To be honest...
> 
> I think that a number of human males (and possibly females but I am not one so I cannot say for sure) have a fortress mentality. In other-words, whatever they can possess and defend/protect/dominate is theirs. Therein lies the nature of conflict... the result of what if what I want is "yours" and we can't both have the same thing at once, i.e.it is one of a kind and we aren't willing to share.
> 
> To be honest....


To be honest...

Most conflict results from people attempting to share that which does not belong to them.

To be honest...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> To be honest...
> 
> Most conflict results from people attempting to share that which does not belong to them.
> 
> To be honest...


To be honest....

I don't follow the logic of your statement.

If you mean that most conflict results from people attempting to *take* that which does not "belong" to them. I understand. If you are trying to make a statement against socialism/communism then I would have to say that socialism/communism plays a very small role in the history of human conflict and so I can't agree.

To be honest...


----------



## tilt (Mar 3, 2005)

To be honest - I no longer give a **** about anything!


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

tilt said:


> To be honest - I no longer give a **** about anything!


To be honest...

tilt, that is a worrying statement to me, coming form someone who has experience with depression. PM me if you need someone to talk to. 

To be honest....


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

screature said:


> To be honest....
> 
> I don't follow the logic of your statement.
> 
> ...


To be honest...

I meant an enforced sharing as in "helping themselves to a share."

To be honest...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> To be honest...
> 
> I meant an enforced sharing as in "helping themselves to a share."
> 
> To be honest...


To be honest...

Ok then... 

To be honest....


----------



## jimbotelecom (May 29, 2009)

To be honest...

I am pissed that there will be no wild fish left within my lifetime 

To be honest...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

jimbotelecom said:


> To be honest...
> 
> I am pissed that there will be no wild fish left within my lifetime
> 
> To be honest...


To be honest...

I don't think that will be the case.

To be honest...


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

jimbotelecom said:


> To be honest...
> 
> I am pissed that there will be no wild fish left within my lifetime
> 
> To be honest...


To be honest...

It sounds like you're going to catch and eat them all.

To be honest...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Macfury said:


> To be honest...
> 
> It sounds like you're going to catch and eat them all.
> 
> To be honest...


:lmao:


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

To be honest...

It wasn't unexpected but I wish Stephen Lewis' eulogy wasn't so political. I wanted to honour the man without all the political posturing.... I guess I shouldn't be surprised but making it so political it made it difficult fot those of us who wanted to honour the man and not necessarily his party difficult...

In this day and age I guess we can't expect anything more/less....

To be honest...


----------



## groovetube (Jan 2, 2003)

To be honest...

Since Jack was so political to his core, it wasn't at all surprising his eulogy was so... political. In fact, to be honest... he likely wanted it to be.

To be honest...


----------



## iLabmAn (Jan 1, 2003)

*To be honest...*

....I'm quite happy that I started the P90X program in May of 2010, stuck with it through three rounds and can reap the benefits from my efforts. I am more confident and glad that I can look back at my forties with joy in comparison to the decade before (which I call my "dirty thirties").

I even like Yoga.

To be honest...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

To be honest... 

I have things I can't disclose. But I will say I was amused my local MP James Moore looked like a deer staring at headlights, Stephen Harper on the other hand, class act.

To be honest...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

groovetube said:


> To be honest...
> 
> Since Jack was so political to his core, it wasn't at all surprising his eulogy was so... political. In fact, to be honest... he likely wanted it to be.
> 
> To be honest...


I am quite sure you are correct, but to be honest I just wish it wasn't so... As it would have made his last letter more poignant...

To be honest....


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

iLabmAn said:


> ....I'm quite happy that I started the P90X program in May of 2010, stuck with it through three rounds and can reap the benefits from my efforts. I am more confident and glad that I can look back at my forties with joy in comparison to the decade before (which I call my "dirty thirties").
> 
> I even like Yoga.
> 
> To be honest...


To be honest...

I need to start on a program like this straight away or I feel like I might die before I am 60 and I am currently 48.

To be honest....


----------



## jamesB (Jan 28, 2007)

To be honest,
Over the years I've tended to form opinions-impressions of posters on ehMac, which judging from the supportive replys I've received recently concerning the loss of our dog Heidi, just goes to prove how misleading text only interaction can be.
I apologise


----------



## Sonal (Oct 2, 2003)

To be honest....

Lately, I've pointed out a few things via email to some people who've interacted with me professionally (in one case, they were looking for my ongoing advice to keep them from making mistakes) only to 2 minutes later be confronted with a phone call where they wanted to explain to me why my opinion of them is wrong, and that they are not in fact being foolish and/or unprofessional, and it seems like they really want to ensure that they have my professional respect--which in turn serves to lower my opinion of them. 

Even if they disagreed with my assessment, I'd have respected them much more if they disagreed and simply proved me wrong by their actions instead of trying to convince me of their worth.

To be honest....


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

To be honest ... this is the first time I've seen this thread. It seems like a good idea to me ... to be honest.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

jamesB said:


> To be honest,
> Over the years I've tended to form opinions-impressions of posters on ehMac, which judging from the supportive replys I've received recently concerning the loss of our dog Heidi, just goes to prove how misleading text only interaction can be.
> I apologise


I think it is way too easy to forget that we are not the only ones that have to deal with any particular situation or personal tragedy. To be honest support at certain times is always welcome, no matter the source.


----------



## GratuitousApplesauce (Jan 29, 2004)

To be honest ... I think there are some very fine things being expressed in this thread.

And to be honest ... I often surmise that I'd be a much happier person if I was less intelligent. Not that I have a high opinion of my own smarts but I often think that i"m just smart enough to make myself miserable yet not smart enough to figure out what to do about it ... to be honest.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

GratuitousApplesauce said:


> To be honest ... I think there are some very fine things being expressed in this thread.
> 
> And to be honest ... I often surmise that I'd be a much happier person if I was less intelligent. Not that I have a high opinion of my own smarts but I often think that i"m just smart enough to make myself miserable yet not smart enough to figure out what to do about it ... to be honest.


To be honest...

I completely agree with the sentiment and have known/know many people with the same affliction.

To be honset...


----------

